# My Poems



## pbel

Uncle Tony 



Your death was 

not easy on 

any of 



us&#8230;you were 



The stable rock 

who would assure 

us 



With a smile and firmness 

in your voice;

bringing us bread from 



work. 


Has it really been 

so long ago when you brought your 

entire family from the old country? &#8230;My 



First glimpse of 

America from the back 

seat of your black 


Plymouth or Doge, 

the one with runners on both sides, 

the excitement of a boy! 



An uncle is not any easy loss, 

a window to the past, 

genetically linked by 



Blood and destiny, I&#8217;m going miss you.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

awww, I appreciated that.   So true, so true .... sorry for your loss.


----------



## pbel

(circa 2004)

Love is Blind 


Only a week 
And already you 
Have stolen 

My heart... 

My senses tell 
Me not to worry 
And let you enter 

Unhindered... 

My mind is 
Racing through 
The secrets of the 

Universe, enjoying 
Every moment 
And I know 

I'm in love.


----------



## pbel

The Wall         (for Stephen Steriti)

Forgotten men of &#8216;Nam,
how can we know
the hidden horror

twisted children's
eyes that follow
to the foothills

of old Vermont?

How can we
sense
the bitter sorrow

of being casualties
of simple 
common

time?

Agent orange,
Mai Lai, the General&#8217;s
fuel to stoke

his fire...

Fifty thousand names
inscribed in stone
and counting,

Don't let us forget...


----------



## kellina

Your poems are beautiful.


----------



## devonte

Awesome Poem. Waiting for more poems from you like this.


----------



## pbel

A musical play with George Gershwin&#8217;s Concerto in F&#8230 
Opening (dialogue of a black man walking up-town to Harlem&#8230;

 The City

The city,
Inharmonious cacophony
Of swollen dreams,&#8230;

The city,
Glorious ballet
Of neon overtones,

The city is mine&#8230;


No-one can
See my face, it has
Become 

Invisible,


No-one can sense
The smile of
A man become divisible

Brilliant, inharmonious
Stark the city is

Mine.



(Song opening)


No-one can
See my face, No-one
Can sense

This bitter soul of mine;

Though I walk
Down the street, smile
And I greet

No-one can see

And No-one can
Sense this
Soul of mine&#8230;


----------



## pbel

The City cont...monologue and song...(Concerto in F by George Gershwin music.)




     The Clown

I am a pensive
Clown whose voice
Lies hidden

Amongst so many
Shades of earthy whites
And heavy pastel

Blues&#8230;I am

A focus into
Each master&#8217;s crown
Tonight

In a fixed
Point of view,


I am a
Clown of color
Whose

Voice lies hidden
amongst
These endless

Hues...



I am a score
Of lonely song
In desperate

Mood...

As I walk up
and down
Fifth Avenue,

I am a war
Of words
Lost


To old horizons amongst
So many words
To choose,

I am a clown
A very pensive
Clown.


----------



## pbel

Sicilia

Sicilia, for many
Years I&#8217;ve
Heard

Your Siren&#8217;s song
As you&#8217;ve beckoned for
My return,

And with
This dream of
Silent song

You&#8217;ve brought
Me home
From my sojourn,

I remember
The rolling hills
Which formed our

Early visions
As we raced along
Each canyon&#8217;s edge,

I remember
The boyhood thrills
So void of

Indecisions,
As we hid
Along the bird filled 

Hedge&#8230;


Sicilia, when will
Your song be heard
Within

These silent shores again?

When will your hand 
Be freed from
Death by water?

Hurry up please, its time!


----------



## pbel

Infinity 



What is 

This force 

Which binds us? 



Is it simply 

Just beyond the 

Human scope 



To understand 

That each man&#8217;s 

Hope is 



His-own eternity? 



Is not this 

Endless cycle 

Of birth and dying 



Enough to satisfy 

Our useless probes 

For certainty? 



Men of goodwill 



Teach us 

How to sing 

And pray 



Men of good will 



Show us 

The true way, 

For thine 



Is, for thine was 

And always be the 

Power 



Myoho, Amen.


----------



## pbel

Images 



A heap 

Of broken 

Images 



Like shattered 

Glass, sharp 

Fleeting 



Sensations, 

Crushed kaleidoscopic 

Love.


----------



## johnstephen1

Very Good Poems


----------



## pbel

*       sea bound *

_*the closeness 
to perfect form: constant 
variations of 


pitch 
and sounds, 
imprints 


of life 
on crushed stone 
become sand; the search 


for sea-glass 
the deep blue type, 
all at my  


door.                    *_


----------



## pbel

Summer Sun

Thinking of
Summer's colors
And the warmth

They bring to me,

The sea is glistening
The tides running
In running out

Covering and exposing
Treasures un-seen
And un-touched,

By human hands,

All just for me
To paint a picture
And try catch the 

Summer Sun


----------



## pbel

From a musical play...years ago


*going home
now


A touch
of sadness
seems to permeate
an inner soul of
mine, a touch
of bitter madness 
sustains so many
rapid dreams of
mine, a touch of
mere devotion, a touch
of mixed emotion, brings
on so many day-dreamed
memories of you. You were
the brightest star, in a darkened
world, you were the simple notion
of not being near nor far, you were the
source of all allusion, you were my resolution,
you were what you are. I&#8217;m going home now, I&#8217;m
going home, where I&#8217;ll be strong, where the willow 
weeps for me, where my spirit will be running free&#8230;*


----------



## pbel

( she sat, 
       like a burnished pot of gold Americana, 
   we sat listening to what we were told, nursing 
        an ancient cavalleria rusticana) 


We tried to be Americana, 
 But the errors of our ways 
 were known 

Looking back at distant dreams 
 always sharing them 
 alone 

Men of good will 
  Teach how to 

Hey, Phil 
is that a desk 
  youre making? 

 I bet thats going 
 To get you a real 
 good grade 

But what will you do with it? 

sit still 


O power 
 which could make each slave 
 a king 

O power 
 which lives 
 in each mans dream 

 give us your word, 
 give us your hope 
 give us the truth! 


 Justinian 
I dont remember 
 any blindfolds on you 
 Did you lose your way 
 when you crossed the Thames 
 and became the Anglo Saxon chic? 

 Have you let the ship 
 of transitory power 
 steer your course 

 Into the profit and loss? 


 Show us, teach us, the truth.


----------



## pbel

It Goes On&#8230; 

life, 
 when I think about 
 it, I&#8217;ve been pretty lucky 

 No major tragedies 

 no hidden punishments 
 to endure, living 
 a fairly 

 Simple life of work 

 and the miracle and mysticism 
 that follows in having 
 children, 

 And love. 

 It goes on as I 
 get older filled with 
 the wisdom 

 and the knowledge 
 that it goes on 
 eternal 

 having learned 
 from many mistakes 
 I trudge on 

 And thank whatever gods maybe. 


 11/9/13


----------



## pbel

Why


Sometimes, 

 in my endless 

 useless thoughts 



 About myself, 



 I feel the smallness 

 of my existence 

 and feel so little 



 that I wonder 

 why I should care? 

 why I should 



 question anything at all? Or 

 even try to mend 

 the world?


----------



## pbel

*Expecting more 





 I expecting more, 

 must do with less, I 

 expecting the infinite 



 became so mortal...pushing 

  hard towards my 

  dreams 



yet, I am only a whisper 



 of light, passing through 

 these horizons 

 of fleeting days 



 and nights being 



 Swallowed by time 

 I shall join infinity 

 And rest my bones 

*


----------

